# 'Four Muddy Paws' - Professional Dog-walking/Home Boarding Service



## SarahLily (May 18, 2012)

'Fluffy Paws In Caring Hands'

'Four Muddy Paws' offers a professional dog-walking/home boarding services at very low prices.

We are highly experiences pet-carers, fully qualified in Canine First Aid, with excellent checkable references.

We were created with working or busy dog-owners in mind. The services we offer allow you leave your pets in the caring hands of a professional, leaving you free to get on with work, or play!

We work within all areas of Merseyside, including Liverpool City Centre, and all Wirral Areas.

No animal is too big, or small! We offer simple recall training, free of charge, if your pet requires any extra attention in this area, whilst they are in out care.

We dont believe in making dogs travel in cramped dog-cages in company vehicles - your dogs want to walk, not ride.

Dog Walking - £6.50 per walk

Walks are never shorter than 2 hours, but often last longer if we get a bit carried away having fun. Of course, you can always specify if you have an exact time you need your dog to returned to you.

Home Boarding - £10 per night or £50 per 7nights (For dogs - other pets accepted at negotiable, lower rates.)

Going away? Have fun! Your pets certainly will with us! From small furries to big paws, all pets are welcome to stay in our pet-friendly homes - or we can come to you! Any routines your pets have can be kept to reduce stress.
Happy to travel if you need somebody to stay at home with your pet while you're away.

Basic recall and obedience training is also offered, for no extra charge, whilst your pets are in our care.

For any extra information, please reply - directing enquiries to Sarah-Lily.


----------



## Borders (Aug 21, 2011)

Welcome to the forum


----------

